# Free Labor on Custom Rods



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

After an exhaustive search for a new rod, I decided to build my own.

The first one turned out better than I ever expected and the building process was very rewarding.

I want to build more to get some experience.

So, if you ever wanted a custom rod instead of getting one off-the-shelf then I'll build one for you. I'll do this for the first 4 - 5 people or maybe more.

You go to getbitoutdoors.com or any other site or location - get yourself a blank, guides, reel seat, and whatever set of grips you want. Also, get a spool (or spools) of whatever thread you want me to use. I might ask you to pitch in for some reel seat adhesive or flex coat too - just depends on how my inventory is holding up.

I will build the rod for you for free! (Tipping in the way of Beer or Bourbon is acceptable too!)

The rod will not have a bunch of fancy wrappings and stuff and I'd prefer to build either bass, inshore, or fly rod.

Here's a photo of the one I built. It was built on an MHX 7' Medium Fast saltwater inshore rod - SJ842 6 -12# 1/8 - 1/2 oz blank.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dump the Flexcoat. Go to Threadmaster. Much better.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Dump the Flexcoat. Go to Threadmaster. Much better.


I've read of problems with Threadmaster. Apparently the original formula was redone after the company was sold.

Some people talked about a product called Diamond II being like the old Threadmaster. 

I chose Flexcoat because that's what a good friend that builds a lot of rods over in MS said that he used exclusively. I was very happy with the Flexcoat. I thinned the first batch down with denatured alcohol so that it was thin enough to soak into the threads. After it spun overnight, I reapplied a full strength coat of Flexcoat. 

This process worked well for me, but I'd be willing to try another product next time.


----------

